# Benzinpreise - wieso so teuer? =(



## Magogan (1. März 2011)

Hiho,

bei uns kostet 1 Liter Super 1,599 Euro, 1 Liter Super E10 1,549 Euro.

Warum ist das so extrem teuer?

Wie viel kostet das bei euch? (Würde ja ne Umfrage machen, aber da es sich immer ändert, bringts ja nicht viel ... also lieber Antworten, wo auch ne Zeitangabe sowieso dabei ist^^)

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Kuman (1. März 2011)

Da das Benzin, das verkauft wird einer Quote unterliegt. Das neue E10 muss von den Tankstellen zu mindestens x% verkauft werden, sonst gibts Ärger. Da manche Autos das net vertragen und viele das auch net tanken wollen weil es Schwachsinn ist, regeln die das einfach über den Preis.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Die meisten Raffinerien wollen sich auf E10 festlegen, somit geht den Tankstellen langsam das Super aus - Angebot und Nachfrage. Dazu kommt noch, dass jedes mal, wenn es im Nahen Osten irgendwo knallt, genau das herangezogen wird, um den Ölpreis zu treiben. Dann kommen noch die Mineralölkonzerne dazu, die das ausnutzen. 1,60 für Super ist schon ne ziemliche Frechheit.

Aber lange geht es so nicht mehr, wenn Aldi auch Sprit anbieten darf. 

Außerdem hat das alles ein gutes, auch für die Umwelt: Je teuer der Sprit wird, desto eher lohnen sich Elektro-Autos. Diese haben momentan noch drei Probleme: Zu geringe Reichweite, Akkus extrem schwer und ewige Ladezeit. Diese Probleme wird man aber in den Griff bekommen, da bin ich optimistisch. Prototypen schaffen ja schon 600 Km und laden in wenigen Stunden auf. Die sind aber für den Normalbürger unbezahlbar. Auch wenn Akkus nicht unbedingt sauber sind, sind sie noch hundert mal besser als Öl. 

Ich tippe darauf, dass in 10-20 Jahren E-Autos eine echte Alternative werden und in spätestens 25 Jahren etabliert sind.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (1. März 2011)

Meine Meinung:

Spekulanten in Fraknfurt aufgrund der Unruhen in Lybien?


----------



## Kuman (1. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auch wenn Akkus nicht unbedingt sauber sind, sind sie noch hundert mal besser als Öl.



Was ist der Unterschied, wenn der Strom zum Laden aus Öl o.Ä. kommt?


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied, wenn der Strom zum Laden aus Öl o.Ä. kommt?



Der Unterschied ist, dass man Strom auf beliebige Weisen produzieren kann und mit der Zeit auch wird. Öl bleibt dagegen immer Öl.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (1. März 2011)

Dieses E10 ist der größte Bullshit welchen der Lobbyismus in den letzten Jahrzehnten hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (1. März 2011)

Hat 2 Gründe:

Unruhen in Lybien - Preis geht hoch, auch wenn wir den großteil vom Sprit aus Russland bekommen.
Und das andere ist das die Tankstellen die auflagen haben das sie so und so viel E10 verkaufen müssen, und um den verkauf anzukurbeln wir Super und Super Plus in die Höhe getrieben.

Im Sommer wird übrigens mit Preisen im 2€ Bereich gerechnet.

Bei uns hat Super/Super Plus ende letzter Woche 1,64€ gekostet.


----------



## Greenleave (1. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied, wenn der Strom zum Laden aus Öl o.Ä. kommt?



Der Unterschied ist, dass bis dahin der Strom mehrheitlich aus erneuerbaren Quellen (Windkraft, Solarkraft) kommen wird. Oder das zumindest die Absicht ist.


----------



## Kuman (1. März 2011)

Greenleave schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass bis dahin der Strom mehrheitlich aus erneuerbaren Quellen (Windkraft, Solarkraft) kommen wird. Oder das zumindest die Absicht ist.



Oder auch nicht...


----------



## madmurdock (1. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied, wenn der Strom zum Laden aus Öl o.Ä. kommt?



Man hat aber die Möglichkeit Storm auch aus nicht fossilen Brennstoffen zu gewinnen. Mittlerweile ist es auch schon so weit gekommen, dass man trotz der immensen Energie/Material/Personal/Sonstiges Kosten, also den Baukosten eines Wasserkraftwerks genug Energie gewinnt, damit sich die Investition lohnt - zumindest über lange Sicht.

@ E10 Regel. Hier hat die Politik auch mal wieder n Scheiss nach gedacht. Schoen und gut, dass man so was einführt, aber nicht jeder hat ein Auto, welches den Biosprit verträgt. Gerade bei Leuten, die nicht jeden Tag 100km fahren, würd sich noch nicht mehr der Umbau lohnen... geschweige denn sich ein neues Auto mit E10 Tank zu kaufen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht...



In 20 Jahren ist Öl und Kohle so knapp, dass man regenerative Energien zwingend brauchen wird, da man sich andere Quellen kaum noch leisten können wird. Atomstrom ist bis dahin hoffentlich passé. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht prüft ja gerade die Laufzeitverlängerung und wird sie, so wie ich das beurteilen kann, für verfassungswidrig erklären.


----------



## Greenleave (1. März 2011)

Zudem ist es ein absoluter Schwachsinn, Treibstoff aus Nahrungsmitteln herzustellen.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. März 2011)

Wenn du an der Grenze zur Niederlande wohnst so wie ich geh dort tanken xD
Sparste viel Geld ^^


----------



## Kuman (1. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren ist Öl und Kohle so knapp, dass man regenerative Energien zwingend brauchen wird,



Glaub ich nicht. 
1. Werden die OPEC Staaten die Ölversorgung immer weiter verknappen, um aus ihrem endlichen Öl möglichst viel Geld rauszuholen
2. Werden mit steigendem Ölpreis andere Fördermöglichkeiten, wie z.B. aus Ölsanden immer rentabler (Es wurde ja schon fast überlegt in Deutschland wieder richtig Kohle zu fördern - wenn der Preis stimmt)


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2011)

Warum der Spritpreis hochgeht?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TltEZ0C9XJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Darum.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Kuman schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht.
> 1. Werden die OPEC Staaten die Ölversorgung immer weiter verknappen, um aus ihrem endlichen Öl möglichst viel Geld rauszuholen
> 2. Werden mit steigendem Ölpreis andere Fördermöglichkeiten, wie z.B. aus Ölsanden immer rentabler (Es wurde ja schon fast überlegt in Deutschland wieder richtig Kohle zu fördern - wenn der Preis stimmt)



Das was du schreibst, bestätigt doch nur das, was ich geschrieben habe. Je weniger Öl es gibt, desto rentabler werden regenerative Energien, vor allem auch aus Gründen des Geldes.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. März 2011)

Joar aber so wirklich gut ist es für die Menschheit dann auch nicht, wenn sich nur reiche Leute Energie leisten können ^^.
Momentan läufts ja darauf hinaus, dass Öl einfach nur so teuer wird, dass die auch teuren Alternativen, dann halt weniger viel zu teuer sind.

Schießen wir doch unseren Atommüll einfach zum Mond (an Mondbasis Alpha 1 denk).


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (1. März 2011)

Ich weis nicht genau wie es in DE ist. Jedoch im Steuerland Österreich wo die Korrupten Politiker Zuhause sind. Schiebt man die hohen Benzin Preis auf den Libyen Krieg ....


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2011)

Zwar geht der Preis in den USA auch hoch, aber dennoch nicht so teuer wie in Deutschland.

1 Galone kostet ungefaehr 3 Euro hier und in Deutschland umgerechnet 8 Euro ...


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8u5L8hDQyMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fragste ihn. Wegen ihm, und der EU.


----------



## madmurdock (1. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Zwar geht der Preis in den USA auch hoch, aber dennoch nicht so teuer wie in Deutschland.
> 
> 1 Galone kostet ungefaehr 3 Euro hier und in Deutschland umgerechnet 8 Euro ...



Die bezahlen ja auch keine 99,6% Steuern pro Liter.


----------



## Soramac (1. März 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Die bezahlen ja auch keine 99,6% Steuern pro Liter.



Fahren dafuer aber die dicken Kisten, hoch - tiefergelegt und dann schiesst da pro Sekunde 5 Liter aus dem Auspuff raus und irgendwelche Chrome scheisse ans Auto gebabbt und fuehlen sich so cool die Amis, als haetten die alles in Griff hier.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. März 2011)

Soramac schrieb:


> Zwar geht der Preis in den USA auch hoch, aber dennoch nicht so teuer wie in Deutschland.
> 1 Galone kostet ungefaehr 3 Euro hier und in Deutschland umgerechnet 8 Euro ...


Das liegt daran das ihr ölfelder habt *hust* Irak. Dem nächst wollt ihr mehr... *hust* Libyen *hust*


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2011)

Stimmt, amerikanische und französische Truppen sind ja heute schon in Libyen gelandet. Herrje, lasst die Leute das doch selbst regeln.


----------



## Topfkopf (1. März 2011)

Die Mineralölkonzerne sind Unternehmen, und Unternehmen wollen Gewinn machen. Und zwar soviel wie geht. Momentan könnte der Liter Super unter einem € kosten, und das Unternehmen würde dennoch gewinn machen. Da wir aber sehr geldgeil sind wenn wir einmal die möglich haben Geld zu kriegen (Geh mit einer Waffe und dem festen Vorsatz nur 100 Euro zu klauen in eine Bank, sofern du entkommen kannst wirst du ganze Beutel voller Geld mitgenommen haben), drehen wir den Preis soweit wie möglich hoch. Und damit der dumme Deutsche, der sich wunderbar von der BLÖDzeitung verarschen lässt nicht böse auf uns wird, sagen wir einfach das die bösen Libanesen mit ihrem geistesgestörten Diktator dran schuld sind. Das Lybien nur 6-7% des gesamten Öls liefert lassen wir dabei natürlich kackendreist außen vor, interessiert ja eh niemanden. Und nun bezahlen wir noch heimlich ein paar Spekulanten, und die sorgen dafür das alle Angst haben das kein Öl mehr da ist, und schon können wir dem dummen Deutschen sogar 9,99€ für einen Liter aus der Tasche ziehen! Is das nich schön? Und da wir bald Ferien haben, und wir deshalb mit mehr aufwand wegen erhöhtem Verbrauch kalkulieren müssen, steigen die Preise halt auf 14,99€/L.... Wir zwingen euch doch nicht Auto zu fahren, also jammert nich!

Warum macht die Politik nichts? 

Ganz einfach, es gibt da was das nennt sich Mineralölsteuer. Und je mehr der dumme Deutsche für seinen Sprit bezahlt, umso mehr Geld fließt in die Staatskasse, oder anders gesagt, auf umwege in die Tasche des sogenannten gemeinen Politikers. Und natürlich lassen sich die Ölmultis ihre Gewinne auch etwas kosten, darum finden abundzu einfache Leute Köfferchen mit Millionenbeträgen, die diese ehrlichen Finder sofort beim nächsten Parteihaus spenden. Insofern kann man von den Politikern nichts erwarten.


Mein Tipp an alle die es können:

Monatsticket Bus/Bahn
Fahrrad benutzen
Auto auf Gas umrüsten
Auto auf altes Frittenfett umrüsten
Füße benutzen


Für alle Pendler die sich die Arbeit bald nicht mehr leisten können (die gibt es, die Westdeutsche Allgemeine Zeitung zum Beispiel hat bereits anfang 2011 das Kilometergeld gestrichen, wer nicht zu fuß gehen kann bezahlt mehr als er verdient!)
Bildet Fahrgemeinschaften, bei denen ihr nach folgenden Kriterien den Fahrer und das Auto aussucht:
Derjenige mit den niedrigsten Fehlzeiten und gleichzeitig dem verbrauchsärmsten Auto ist der Fahrer, und dann teilt ihr euch die Spritkosten. So kann sich auch Pendeln wieder lohnen. 

Ansonsten kosten Hotelzimmer nahe der Arbeit wahrscheinlich weniger als das regelmäßige tanken... Und mal ehrlich, wer will schon täglich seine Kinder und seine Frau sehen? 

Und was die Amis angeht, da haben wir ja gesehen wie mächtig die Öllobby bei denen ist. Hätte ich soviel Öl ins meer gekippt müssten meine Enkel noch einsitzen. Und BP musste für ihre Verhältnisse nur ein bissel Geld bezahlen... Das mächtigste Land der Welt kuscht vor ein paar fetten Vorständlern, wie putzig^^ Aber Amerika hat eh genug Öl, 1. haben die bereits genug Truppen auf den größten Ölfeldern (natürlich nur um die Bevölkerung dort vor bösen Terroristen zu schützen), und 2. haben die ihren stationären Land-Flugzeugträger namens "Israel" daunten, von dem aus die jederzeit zuschlagen können. 

Da fällt mir übrigens ein tolles Zitat von German-Bash.org ein: "Lasst uns ihr Land besetzen, ihre Rohstoffe plündern und die Anarchie einführen!" Oder auf Amerikanisch:"Lasst uns ihnen den Frieden bringen, ihre Rohstoffe zum guten einsetzen und ihnen unsere Demokratie schenken".


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2011)

Bin ich froh kein Auto zu besitzen...


----------



## Topfkopf (3. März 2011)

Und geschafft. So wie ich erfahren habe wird E10 in NRW gestoppt, und wir sollen sogar das alte Benzin wiederkriegen. Da sieht man doch das das Volk doch was ausrichten kann. Schade das die Deutschen das immer so schnell vergessen, würden sie öfter so reagieren auf etwas das ihnen nicht passt könnte Deutschland ein Paradies werden...


----------



## bkeleanor (3. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass man Strom auf beliebige Weisen produzieren kann und mit der Zeit auch wird. Öl bleibt dagegen immer Öl.



Angenommen das Elektro Auto setzt sich durch (und wird auch tatsächlich zahlbar für jederman). so wäre der plötzlich entstehende strombedraf unmöglich abzudenken mit windrädern, wasserkraftwerken und den anderen umweltfreundlichen alternativen.
die einzige möglichkeit, diesen bedarf abzudecken sind Atomkraftwerke und die endlager davon will keiner haben (ich auch nicht).

jeder muss für sich entscheiden wo seine grenze liegt, bevor er sein auto stehen lässt weil ihm der sprit zu teuer ist. 
und ich sags wie es ist, meine ist sehr hoch...da unser öffentliches transsportsystem "scheisse" ist.


----------



## RedShirt (3. März 2011)

Euch ist klar, daß in einem der größten ölerzeugenden Ländern grad Bürgerkrieg herrscht?
Warum wundert ihr euch da über die Preise?

Politische Instabilität hat schon immer höhere Preise bedeutet. Was glaubst, warum mit vielen Regimen sehr zimplerlich umgegangen wird.

Ich mein, Gaddafi war jetzt nicht erst seit ner Woche n abgedrehter Vogel...


----------



## Topfkopf (3. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Angenommen das Elektro Auto setzt sich durch (und wird auch tatsächlich zahlbar für jederman). so wäre der plötzlich entstehende strombedraf unmöglich abzudenken mit windrädern, wasserkraftwerken und den anderen umweltfreundlichen alternativen.
> die einzige möglichkeit, diesen bedarf abzudecken sind Atomkraftwerke und die endlager davon will keiner haben (ich auch nicht).
> 
> jeder muss für sich entscheiden wo seine grenze liegt, bevor er sein auto stehen lässt weil ihm der sprit zu teuer ist.
> und ich sags wie es ist, meine ist sehr hoch...da unser öffentliches transsportsystem "scheisse" ist.



Momentan wäre er nicht durch diese Dinge abzudecken. Aber wenn es zum Bedarf werden würde (es gäbe zum beispiel plötzlich kein Öl mehr, warum auch immer), dann würde man sich mehr darauf konzentrieren (momentan wird da ja eher rumgegammelt, das ist ja nichts womit man sogroße gewinne machen kann wie mit öl, denn wenn der endbenutzer Supersolarzellen hätte bräuchte er seinen strom ja nicht mehr bei mir kaufen), und es würden bessere geräte entwickelt. Es gab auch eine Zeit da galten Laptops als unmöglich umzusetzen oder als science fiction, siehe Star Trek. Dann hat man gesehen mit Computern lässt sich das große Geld machen, und man hat angefangen sich richtig drauf zu konzentrieren, und jetzt gibs Doppelkernprozessoren in millimeterdicken Smartphones. Und in 10 Jahren könnten Solarzellen vielleicht soweit sein, das ein Quadratmeter für ein ganzes Mehrfamilienhaus reicht.



RedShirt schrieb:


> Euch ist klar, daß in einem der größten ölerzeugenden Ländern grad Bürgerkrieg herrscht?
> Warum wundert ihr euch da über die Preise?
> 
> Politische Instabilität hat schon immer höhere Preise bedeutet. Was glaubst, warum mit vielen Regimen sehr zimplerlich umgegangen wird.
> ...



Fallst du Lybien meinst (weil du gadaffi erwähntest denke ich das), das liefert weniger als 10%. Am meisten liefern meines Wissens nach der Iran, Russland und in Amerika wird ja auch fleißig gebohrt (Texas stehen doch ohne ende bohrtürme, oder hab ich grade nur das Dallas intro im Kopp?). Die Preise sind nur wegen der Geldgeilen Ölfirmen und Politiker so hoch, ne echte begründung gibt es eigentlich nciht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. März 2011)

> Die Mineralölkonzerne sind Unternehmen, und Unternehmen wollen Gewinn machen. Und zwar soviel wie geht. Momentan könnte der Liter Super unter einem € kosten, und das Unternehmen würde dennoch gewinn machen. Da wir aber sehr geldgeil sind wenn wir einmal die möglich haben Geld zu kriegen (Geh mit einer Waffe und dem festen Vorsatz nur 100 Euro zu klauen in eine Bank, sofern du entkommen kannst wirst du ganze Beutel voller Geld mitgenommen haben), drehen wir den Preis soweit wie möglich hoch. Und damit der dumme Deutsche, der sich wunderbar von der BLÖDzeitung verarschen lässt nicht böse auf uns wird, sagen wir einfach das die bösen Libanesen mit ihrem geistesgestörten Diktator dran schuld sind. Das Lybien nur 6-7% des gesamten Öls liefert lassen wir dabei natürlich kackendreist außen vor, interessiert ja eh niemanden. Und nun bezahlen wir noch heimlich ein paar Spekulanten, und die sorgen dafür das alle Angst haben das kein Öl mehr da ist, und schon können wir dem dummen Deutschen sogar 9,99€ für einen Liter aus der Tasche ziehen! Is das nich schön? Und da wir bald Ferien haben, und wir deshalb mit mehr aufwand wegen erhöhtem Verbrauch kalkulieren müssen, steigen die Preise halt auf 14,99€/L.... Wir zwingen euch doch nicht Auto zu fahren, also jammert nich!




wenigstens einer der sich nicht durch Medien beeinflussen lässt. Traurig weiviele wirklich glauben, was Ihnen in den Medien erzählt wird. Viele glauben sogar noch den Quatsch,dass in 20,30,40,50 Jahren die Erdölreserven aufgebraucht sind. 


Ich persönlich werde kein E10 tanken. Nicht weil es mein Auto nicht verträgt,sondern weil ich die Volksverdummung nicht unterstützen werde. Wer wirklich glaubt dass er durch tanken von E10 was für die Umwelt tut, sollte sich mal etwas genauer über die Herstellung von Bioethanol informieren.


----------



## RedShirt (3. März 2011)

> Fallst du Lybien meinst (weil du gadaffi erwähntest denke ich das), das liefert weniger als 10%. Am meisten liefern meines Wissens nach der Iran, Russland und in Amerika wird ja auch fleißig gebohrt (Texas stehen doch ohne ende bohrtürme, oder hab ich grade nur das Dallas intro im Kopp?). Die Preise sind nur wegen der Geldgeilen Ölfirmen und Politiker so hoch, ne echte begründung gibt es eigentlich nciht.



Dir ist klar, daß Amerika selber Öl importiert, weil es für den Heimbedarf lange nicht mehr reicht? =)

Oder meinst sie sind aus Gutbürgertum im nahen Osten und anderen Ölländern involviert?

http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/172674/umfrage/verteilung-der-oelimporte-der-eu-nach-herkunft/

fast 10% kommen aus Libyen, das ist jetzt einfach mal auf 0 zurückgefahren... Angebot wird verknappt -> Preis steigt.

Marktwirtschaft.

Daß die Firmen das ausnutzen können, um ein paar Cent mehr zu holen - ist auch klar.



> wenigstens einer der sich nicht durch Medien beeinflussen lässt. Traurig weiviele wirklich glauben, was Ihnen in den Medien erzählt wird. Viele glauben sogar noch den Quatsch,dass in 20,30,40,50 Jahren die Erdölreserven aufgebraucht sind.



Beleg mal das Gegenteil, indem Du genügend Reserven angibst =) ich glaub, jedes Gut ist begrenzt.. v.a. jahrtausende alte Ablagerungen, die jetzt großteils verbrannt werden.
D.h. Du kannst nichts "nachproduzieren" davon, so einfach.

Klar gibts in 50 Jahre noch Öl.

Aber Du wirst es Dir vermutlich nicht mehr leisten können


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wenigstens einer der sich nicht durch Medien beeinflussen lässt. Traurig weiviele wirklich glauben, was Ihnen in den Medien erzählt wird. Viele glauben sogar noch den Quatsch,dass in 20,30,40,50 Jahren die Erdölreserven aufgebraucht sind.
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich werde kein E10 tanken. Nicht weil es mein Auto nicht verträgt,sondern weil ich die Volksverdummung nicht unterstützen werde. Wer wirklich glaubt dass er durch tanken von E10 was für die Umwelt tut, sollte sich mal etwas genauer über die Herstellung von Bioethanol informieren.



Wenn du so schlau bist, solltest du uns Dumme unbedingt aufklären und dann noch den Wikipedia-Artikel verbessern:



> Nach heutigem Stand der Technik, prospektierter Fläche und Verbrauch decken die Erdölreserven noch für 50 Jahre den Weltverbrauch.





> Bei einem täglichen Verbrauch von 87 Mio. Barrel[sup][12][/sup] ergibt sich bei 1255 Mrd. Barrel eine Laufzeit von etwa 40 Jahren, bei 854 Mrd. Barrel eine Laufzeit von 27 Jahren


----------



## tear_jerker (3. März 2011)

irn bru. bei derzeitigem technischen stand ist tatsächlich noch in diesem jahrhundert das öl alle. nur wann genau da scheiden sich die geister, auch ob oder wann der oilpeak erreicht ist. sicher aber jedenfalls ist, das du dir auto fahren in 40 jahren nicht mehr leisten können wirst , wenn du vor hast fossilebrennstoffe zu tanken 
das problem ist halt, das es irgendwann nicht mehr rentabel ist auch das letzte bisschen öl zu fördern.


----------



## shadow24 (3. März 2011)

http://www.forextimes.de/news/rohstoffe/284-libyen-a-das-oel-droht-eine-groessere-oelkrise


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Und in 10 Jahren könnten Solarzellen vielleicht soweit sein, das ein Quadratmeter für ein ganzes Mehrfamilienhaus reicht.



Leider nicht, da die Sonne nur einen bestimmten Betrag Energie pro m² liefert. Mehr geht nicht. Wir können maximal 100% davon nutzen, das reicht aber nicht für ein ganzes Haus. Aber Alternativen zum Öl finden wir bestimmt


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da die Sonne nur einen bestimmten Betrag Energie pro m² liefert. Mehr geht nicht. Wir können maximal 100% davon nutzen, das reicht aber nicht für ein ganzes Haus. Aber Alternativen zum Öl finden wir bestimmt



Hängt aber auch stark vom Wohnort ab. Am Äquator bekommt man sicher eine effizientere Bilanz als in Grönland.


----------



## yves1993 (3. März 2011)

Ohman.. wtf 1,60?!

Bei uns ist als ichs gestern noch sah um 1,23 - 1,27... E10 Bullshit gibts bei uns auch noch net...


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Leider nicht, da die Sonne nur einen bestimmten Betrag Energie pro m² liefert. Mehr geht nicht. Wir können maximal 100% davon nutzen, das reicht aber nicht für ein ganzes Haus. Aber Alternativen zum Öl finden wir bestimmt



100% ist physikalisch nicht möglich 

Aber Solarzellen sind fast schlimmer als Öl und Atomkraft zusammen.
1. Sind sie extrem gefährlich für Rettungskräfte zB im Fall eines Brandes, da sie sich nicht auschalten lassen und und durch den Brand sogar mehr Strom produzieren...und auch wg. Grund 2
2. Die Chemikalien, die bei einer Solarzelle zur Stromerzeugung eingesetzt werden, dürfen in Betrieben gar nicht oder nur in sehr gerningen Mengen gelagert werden. Sie sind extem schädlich und wenige Miligramm davon reichen um Seen und andere Ökosysteme auf Jahrzehnte zu verseuchen!

Auch wird der Krieg ums Öl nur verlagert auf die sogenannten "seltenen Erden". Extrem seltene Erdmetalle, die jetzt schon in jedem Fernseher sind. Diese können mit aktuellen Recyclingmethoden nur sehr gering oder gar nicht recycled werden, selbst wenn man wöllte.
Und diese sind natürlich auch massiv in den ach so tollen Solarzellen verbaut...


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. März 2011)

> Wenn du so schlau bist, solltest du uns Dumme unbedingt aufklären und dann noch den Wikipedia-Artikel verbessern:



Ohje Wikipedia...naja ok dann muss das ja alles stimmen.. du solltest dir mal etwas über die abiotische Theorie durchlesen. Aber bitte nicht bei Wikipedia. Natürlich ist diese Theorie nicht sonderlich populär, was auch nicht im interesse der Mineralölkonzerne wäre...denn was würde nämlich passieren wenn sie sich als wahr herausstellen würde? 

Ich will hier nicht den Klugscheisser raushängen lassen, aber ich finde es schlimm wie viele einfach irgendwelche Dinge, die Ihnen von Medien eingeprägt wurden so hinnehmen, ohne das ganze zu hinterfragen.



*
*


----------



## Noxiel (3. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht den Klugscheisser raushängen lassen, aber ich finde es schlimm wie viele einfach irgendwelche Dinge, die Ihnen von Medien eingeprägt wurden so hinnehmen, ohne das ganze zu hinterfragen.


Oder folgt man einer Theorie vielleicht nur deshalb weil es cool ist gegen den Strom zu schwimmen? Fragen über Fragen.

http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/hitec/142766/index.html


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ohje Wikipedia...naja ok dann muss das ja alles stimmen.. du solltest dir mal etwas über die abiotische Theorie durchlesen. Aber bitte nicht bei Wikipedia. Natürlich ist diese Theorie nicht sonderlich populär, was auch nicht im interesse der Mineralölkonzerne wäre...denn was würde nämlich passieren wenn sie sich als wahr herausstellen würde?
> 
> Ich will hier nicht den Klugscheisser raushängen lassen, aber ich finde es schlimm wie viele einfach irgendwelche Dinge, die Ihnen von Medien eingeprägt wurden so hinnehmen, ohne das ganze zu hinterfragen.



Vielleicht ist diese Theorie nicht so populär, weil sie physikalisch gesehen Unsinn ist? Aber du darfst sie gerne hier näher erläutern, wenn du Fachmann dafür bist.


----------



## yves1993 (3. März 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 100% ist physikalisch nicht möglich
> 
> Aber Solarzellen sind fast schlimmer als Öl und Atomkraft zusammen.
> 1. Sind sie extrem gefährlich für Rettungskräfte zB im Fall eines Brandes, da sie sich nicht auschalten lassen und und durch den Brand sogar mehr Strom produzieren...und auch wg. Grund 2
> ...




Tja und genau da wäre mein Gedanke den ich seit Jahren schon habe immernoch die einfache und perfekte Lösung für das Welt- Energie Problem.

Wie wärs denn wenn man in einer großen unbewohnten Wüste einige hunderte Quadratkilometer Fläche komplett mit Solarzellen bedeckt?

Achnee kostet ja zuviel unso.

Und das Problem mit der Verschmutzung würde sich mit nem Scheibenwischer lösen lassen. Die Wartung für die Scheibenwischer falls die mal irgend nen Ausfall haben dürften selten sein.

Das einzige Problem welches da bleibt wäre der Transport des Stroms.
Bekanntlich geht extrem viel verloren je länger der Transport ist... aber auch da gibts bereits Lösungen. Stichwort Supraleiter.


----------



## Shaila (3. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Tja und genau da wäre mein Gedanke den ich seit Jahren schon habe immernoch die einfache und perfekte Lösung für das Welt- Energie Problem.
> 
> Wie wärs denn wenn man in einer großen unbewohnten Wüste einige hunderte Quadratkilometer Fläche komplett mit Solarzellen bedeckt?
> 
> ...



http://www.desertec.org/de/


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. März 2011)

> Vielleicht ist diese Theorie nicht so populär, weil sie physikalisch gesehen Unsinn ist?


 ahja warum ist sie denn physikalisch gesehen Unsinn?




> Oder folgt man einer Theorie vielleicht nur deshalb weil es cool ist gegen den Strom zu schwimmen? Fragen über Fragen.



mir ist völlig egal was cool ist oder was nicht,aus dem Alter bin ich raus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> ahja warum ist sie denn physikalisch gesehen Unsinn?



Also erstens widerspricht die abiotische Theorie nicht der Peak - Theorie, das ist schon mal der erste Punkt, der bei so was immer vergessen wird. Zweitens wurde im Labor bisher nur Methan nachgewiesen, von Methan bis Öl ist es ein weiter Weg. Und drittens ist über die Geschwindigkeit dieser Ölbildung noch gar nichts bekannt, insofern ist die Theorie vollkommen irrelevant, da die Bildung mit absoluter Sicherheit länger dauern würde, als wir unseren Verbrauch drosseln könnten.

Abgesehen davon ist es Quatsch, dass sich Ölfelder von selbst wieder auffüllen. Was man da findet, sind einige chemische Bausteine des Erdöls, die aber noch lange nicht gereift sind.

Alles in allem trägt die Theorie nicht zur Problemlösung bei, sondern ist nur ein weiterer, überflüssiger Streitpunkt.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Tja und genau da wäre mein Gedanke den ich seit Jahren schon habe immernoch die einfache und perfekte Lösung für das Welt- Energie Problem.
> 
> Wie wärs denn wenn man in einer großen unbewohnten Wüste einige hunderte Quadratkilometer Fläche komplett mit Solarzellen bedeckt?
> 
> Achnee kostet ja zuviel unso.



Auch, aber das weit größere Problem ist wieder die Abhängigkeit, die Instabilität der Länder wo es gebaut würde und der Schutz vor Terrorismus.



> [...]
> 
> Das einzige Problem welches da bleibt wäre der Transport des Stroms.
> Bekanntlich geht extrem viel verloren je länger der Transport ist... aber auch da gibts bereits Lösungen. Stichwort Supraleiter.



Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, du Spezi 
Dann nenne mir einen Leiter, den man wahlweise NICHT auf unter -200°C runterkühlen muss damit er supraleitet oder aber auch nur irgendwie bezahlbar ist. Jedenfalls in den Mengen, die nötig wären.


----------



## yves1993 (3. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> http://www.desertec.org/de/



Genau das... Hatte mal ne Doku drüber gesehen und mir Gedanken darüber gemacht und auch schon mit einigen darüber diskutiert... es kamen oft eben die Argumente der Kosten und Instandhaltung, aber mal ehrlich das ist nur ein Vorwand um nicht seinen fetten Berg von Geld für etwas herzugeben was LANGFRISTIG sehr viel Geld sparen könnte.

Viele, vorallem politiker, denken nicht weiter als über den Geldschein- Rand.

Das mit den Supraleitern war eigentlich nur als Idee gedacht... bzw als Anregung dass es bereits Technologien gibt die entiwckelt werden das Transport Problem zu lösen.

Habe als Beispiel nur auf Supraleiter zurückgegriffen weil es erklärt was damit gemeint ist, und da ich mir nichtmehr sicher war welches Metall die gleiche Eigenschaft ohne Kühlung hat, habe darüber vor langer Zeit einen Bericht gelesen. Einfach der Gedanke daran... in Zukunft werden wir sicherlich Techniken haben um das Problem zu lösen...

Und Terrorismusgefahr existiert doch überall... aber mal ehrlich dann wären die echt arm dran. Ich denke zwar ein Terrorist schreckt einfach vor nix zurück, aber diese Gefahr gibts auch jetzt beim Öl oder wer weiss sonst noch wo... Und ich denke nicht dass in Wüsten wie der Sahara usw Kriege durch Länderunstabilität stattfinden werden...

Mir ging es einfach darum, dass es mir so unverständlich erscheint wieso sich die Menschen so gegen eigentlich "einfache" Energie Alternativen wehren, und das nur weil die meisten nur ans Geld denken... ohne darüber hinaus. Denn wenn wir so wie bisher weiter leben und kein Öl mehr da sein wird, DANN sind wir erstmal gearscht und da helfen auch keine Geldscheine mehr...

Unsere Abhängigkeit vom Öl ist sowas von pervers wenn man sich damit befasst... Ich will mir das Peak Oil Szenario echt nicht ausmahlen...


----------



## Kuman (3. März 2011)

Alle klagen, dass wir so abhängig von den ölproduzierenden Staaten sind und schlagen dann vor an eine Stelle in der Wüste riesige Farmen von Solarzellen zu plazieren. Blöd nur, wenn wieder mal ein irrer Diktator vorbei kommt und dem garstigen Westen den Saft abdrehen will. Ein paar Bomben später sitzen wir im Dunkeln...


----------



## Windelwilli (3. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Und ich denke nicht dass in Wüsten wie der Sahara usw Kriege durch Länderunstabilität stattfinden werden...



Ach ne? Was denkst du wo Lybien, Ägypten ect. liegen? In der Karibik?
Und südlich der Sahara sieht's nicht besser aus.....


----------



## yves1993 (3. März 2011)

Ja schon aber nicht wirklich in allen Wüsten.... Siehe Death Valley oder sowas... Allgemein wäre es das Gleiche wie mit dem Öl heute... Das Problem gibts bei Beiden.

Geht einfach um die Idee dahinter...


----------



## Jester (3. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In 20 Jahren ist Öl und Kohle so knapp, dass man regenerative Energien zwingend brauchen wird, da man sich andere Quellen kaum noch leisten können wird. Atomstrom ist bis dahin hoffentlich passé. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht prüft ja gerade die Laufzeitverlängerung und wird sie, so wie ich das beurteilen kann, für verfassungswidrig erklären.



Ich setze immernoch all meine Hoffnungen in die Kernfusion!
Erlöse uns!


Und zum Thema Elektroauto:
Wir Toitschen mal wieder!

Kleinserie soll bald in Fertigung gehen, hätte ich das Geld über... ich würde zuschlagen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Stimmt, Fusion hatte ich ganz vergessen. Mein Physik-LK ist schon ein Weilchen her. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, fusionieren dort Deuterium und Tritium, ganz ähnlich wie in der Sonne. An Wasserstoffisotopen wird ja in den nächsten Millionen Jahren kaum Mangel herrschen. Radioaktiver Abfall fällt sehr gering aus und ist ungleich ungefährlicher als bei der Spaltung.


----------



## Jester (3. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Stimmt, Fusion hatte ich ganz vergessen. Mein Physik-LK ist schon ein Weilchen her. Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, fusionieren dort Deuterium und Tritium, ganz ähnlich wie in der Sonne. An Wasserstoffisotopen wird ja in den nächsten Millionen Jahren kaum Mangel herrschen. Radioaktiver Abfall fällt sehr gering aus und ist ungleich ungefährlicher als bei der Spaltung.



Ich hatte das auch lange nicht auf dem Plan, dennoch werden heute schon die ersten Versuchsreaktoren gebaut.
Warum hört man davon so wenig? Vllt. lässt sich damit nicht so einfach auf Stimmenfang gehen wie mit Windrädern, Atomkraft Nein Danke!- Aufklebern und Häkelgruppen.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Ohje Wikipedia...naja ok dann muss das ja alles stimmen.. du solltest dir mal etwas über die abiotische Theorie durchlesen. *Aber bitte nicht bei Wikipedia*. Natürlich ist diese Theorie nicht sonderlich populär, was auch nicht im interesse der Mineralölkonzerne wäre...denn was würde nämlich passieren wenn sie sich als wahr herausstellen würde?
> 
> Ich will hier nicht den Klugscheisser raushängen lassen, aber ich finde es schlimm wie viele einfach irgendwelche Dinge, die Ihnen von Medien eingeprägt wurden so hinnehmen, ohne das ganze zu hinterfragen.


Und wieso nicht bei Wikipedia?  was ich da über diese theorie lese klingt absout vernünftig. aber lass mich raten, du hast bestimmt irgend nen ollen schmöker darüber den es im bonuspack mit eins von dänikens präastronautikbüchern gab 
das problem der kernfusion ist ganz einfach, man kann die anfangsenergie nicht lang genug aufrechterhalten um diese fusion konstant zu betrieben. es ist zwar gelungen ein laserstrahl aufzusplitten , die einzelnen stränge durch blitzkammern in den sie weiter mit energieangereichtwurden wie zu einem super laser zu vebrinden der die nötige energie aufweist, aber der brauch so viel strom wie ih ganz newyork für einen tag bräuchte. und das war dann auch nur ein sehr kurzer impuls. irgendwann wirds bestimmt möglich sein, aber in der nächsten zeit seh ich da keine chance


----------



## Jester (3. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> irgendwann wirds bestimmt möglich sein, aber in der nächsten zeit seh ich da keine chance



Bis dahin rät Dr. *hust* Jester zur Atomenergie! Denn warum heute großartig auf erneuerbare Weicheienergie umstellen, wenn wir in 20 Jahren den Schritt zur Kernfusion nehmen können? (Zumindest hier in Europa)


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2011)

Auch Fusion kann nur eine weitere Übergangslösung sein, weil die auch Abfall produziert, der irgendwo gelagert werden muss. Zwar keine Millionen Jahre, aber in der Garage sollte man das Zeug auch nicht liegen lassen. Besser als die bisherige Atomenergie - klar, aber je besser und sauberer Wasserkraft, Windkraft und Solarkraft werden, desto weniger wird man Kernenergie benötigen.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch lange nicht auf dem Plan, dennoch werden heute schon die ersten Versuchsreaktoren gebaut.
> Warum hört man davon so wenig? Vllt. lässt sich damit nicht so einfach auf Stimmenfang gehen wie mit Windrädern, Atomkraft Nein Danke!- Aufklebern und Häkelgruppen.



Weil es noch gut 30-80 jahre bis zur ersten stabilen Reaktion in Experimentalmaßstab braucht.

Man kann die Reaktion schon in Gang setzen, doch bricht diese innerhalb von Bruchteilen von Millisekunden wieder ab.
Entweder frisst sich das Plasma durch die Reaktorwände oder man bekommt keinen stabilen Magnettunnel hin, der das Plasma leiten könnte.

Und ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man bis heute noch kein Konzept hat die produzierte Energie auch nutzbar in Strom um zu wandeln.

Und dass der europäische 30 Milliarden Euro teure Versuchsreaktor im ITER-Projekt total für den Hintern ist, weil er in einer Erdbebenregion gebaut wird, lasse ich jetzt einfach mal so stehen.

Aber immerhin sind die Amis mit ihrem Batch-Verfahren über Laser noch mehr auf dem Holzweg


----------



## Jester (3. März 2011)

Sofern ich das mit der Kernfusion verstanden hab, würden da kleinste Mengen ausreichen, um gigantische Mengen Energie freizusetzen, so denn das Verfahren optimiert wird. Also ein Minimun an mehr oder minder gefährlichen Abfällen im Gegensatz zu beinahe unendlichen Energiemengen... kleines Übel!

@LoLTroll, woher nimmst du diese 30-80 Jahre?
Ich halte es immer für schwerlich, die zukünftige Entwicklung von Technologien vorauszusehen, grade wenn man sich mal die Quantensprünge der letzten 30 Jahre anschaut.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. März 2011)

Jain, sooo hoch ist die Energiemenge auch nicht wie alle glauben wollen 

Interessanterweise wird sogar ein viel stärkerer Strahler erzeugt als bei der normalen Atomspaltung. Der "Vorteil" ist nur, dass dieser nur wenige Monate strahlt. Im Gegensatz zum Plutonium mit seinen 3000 Jahren


----------



## Melian (3. März 2011)

Obwohl die täglichen Fördermengen Lybiens kaum 2% der Fasszahl der weltweiten Rohölförderung ausmachen, beeinflussen die Unruhen dennoch den ölpreis. Denn dieser gilt - entgegen anderer Rohstoffpreise - weltweit. Ein Preis für die ganze Welt. Du zahlst überall dasselbe für das Fass Öl.

(Wie gut hab ich grad ein Seminar an der Uni über Erdöl und Peak Oil.)


----------



## bkeleanor (4. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Momentan wäre er nicht durch diese Dinge abzudecken. Aber wenn es zum Bedarf werden würde (es gäbe zum beispiel plötzlich kein Öl mehr, warum auch immer), dann würde man sich mehr darauf konzentrieren (momentan wird da ja eher rumgegammelt, das ist ja nichts womit man sogroße gewinne machen kann wie mit öl, denn wenn der endbenutzer Supersolarzellen hätte bräuchte er seinen strom ja nicht mehr bei mir kaufen), und es würden bessere geräte entwickelt. Es gab auch eine Zeit da galten Laptops als unmöglich umzusetzen oder als science fiction, siehe Star Trek. Dann hat man gesehen mit Computern lässt sich das große Geld machen, und man hat angefangen sich richtig drauf zu konzentrieren, und jetzt gibs Doppelkernprozessoren in millimeterdicken Smartphones. Und in 10 Jahren könnten Solarzellen vielleicht soweit sein, das ein Quadratmeter für ein ganzes Mehrfamilienhaus reicht.



Ja es ist eine Schande das die verblödeten Menschen nur dem Geld hinter her laufen. Weil wenn du davon ausgehst, dass man sich weiterentwickeln könnte, so wäre es doch viel einfacher direkt beim Antrieb für das Auto zu beginnen. 
Es soll nämlich auch schon varianten von Luft angetriebenen Modellen geben.

Aber es springen lieber alle mit auf den Geldzug auf und wollen irgendwelche CO2 steuern und klimarappen beim benzin einführen. Aber eine wirkliche alternative zu einem umweltfreundlichen Auto hat der konsument nicht (den die Umwelt ist denen die sich diese scheisse ausdenken völlig egal).


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. März 2011)

> Also erstens widerspricht die abiotische Theorie nicht der Peak - Theorie, das ist schon mal der erste Punkt, der bei so was immer vergessen wird. Zweitens wurde im Labor bisher nur Methan nachgewiesen, von Methan bis Öl ist es ein weiter Weg. Und drittens ist über die Geschwindigkeit dieser Ölbildung noch gar nichts bekannt, insofern ist die Theorie vollkommen irrelevant, da die Bildung mit absoluter Sicherheit länger dauern würde, als wir unseren Verbrauch drosseln könnten.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist es Quatsch, dass sich Ölfelder von selbst wieder auffüllen. Was man da findet, sind einige chemische Bausteine des Erdöls, die aber noch lange nicht gereift sind.
> 
> Alles in allem trägt die Theorie nicht zur Problemlösung bei, sondern ist nur ein weiterer, überflüssiger Streitpunkt.



das liest sich so als hättest du den erst besten Artikel wiedergegeben den du bei Google gefunden hast, kann mir sogar denken welcher 



> Und wieso nicht bei Wikipedia? was ich da über diese theorie lese klingt absout vernünftig. aber lass mich raten, du hast bestimmt irgend nen ollen schmöker darüber den es im bonuspack mit eins von dänikens präastronautikbüchern gab



Auch wenn ich eigentlich auf so einen unqualifizierten Mist nicht antworte,aber Wikipedia deshalb nicht weil die meisten einfach nur stumpf aus Wikipedia zitieren und denken dann mitreden zu können ohne sich überhaupt mit dem Thema eingehend beschäftigt zu haben. Wenn man sich für ein Thema interessiert, sollte man aus mehr als nur einer Quelle sein Wissen beziehen.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eigentlich auf so einen unqualifizierten Mist nicht antworte,aber Wikipedia deshalb nicht weil die meisten einfach nur stumpf aus Wikipedia zitieren und denken dann mitreden zu können ohne sich überhaupt mit dem Thema eingehend beschäftigt zu haben. Wenn man sich für ein Thema interessiert, sollte man aus mehr als nur einer Quelle sein Wissen beziehen.


na dann steht es dir offen mich zu erleuchten. google darf ja anscheind auch nicht benutzt werden also vertraue ich darauf das du mir hier differenzierte quellen auflistet die bitte nicht älter sind als 10 jahre


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. März 2011)

> na dann steht es dir offen mich zu erleuchten. google darf ja anscheind auch nicht benutzt werden also vertraue ich darauf das du mir hier differenzierte quellen auflistet die bitte nicht älter sind als 10 jahre



wenn du an einer ernsthaften diskussion interessiert bist komm wieder...oder stellst du dich absichtlich dumm?


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

wieso nicht interessiert? ich habe mich informiert und dabei rausgefunden das die theorie seit 50 jahren kaum noch anhänger hat und analysen gezeigt haben das alle ölvorkommen ihren ursprung in fossilen biotischen material haben. so und nun kommst du, sagst ich hab mich falsch informiert und über google findet man auch keine gescheiten ergebnisse. ich, so freundlich wie ich bin, biete dir daher die möglichkeit mir seriöse quellen die nicht älter sind als 10 jahre an die hand zu geben damit ich mich "richtig" informieren kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wenn du an einer ernsthaften diskussion interessiert bist komm wieder...oder stellst du dich absichtlich dumm?



Laut dir ist nur die abiotische Theorie richtig, aber was du darunter verstehst, kannst du nicht sagen. Google und Wikipedia irren sich ja. Also sag doch einfach mal, warum du die abiotische Theorie für die richtige hälst. Oder kannst du das nicht?


----------



## Kealthes (4. März 2011)

Da ich mich schon eine Weile mit einigen dieser Themen beschäftige, möchte ich hier auch mal ein paar Sachen dazu posten.

Hier sind einige Beispiele:
Hier ein Interview mit Professor Vladimir Kutcherov
Das Interview

Etwas zum Biotreibstoff:
Biotreibstoff

oder hier Ölreserven:
Griechenland
Uganda

Hier mal etwas zur "Energiekrise"
Energiekriese

Eis im Nordpool:
Eis

Das Interview mit Infos:
Öl

Zuletzt noch einen interessanten Bericht zu "Desertec"
Desertec

Zu "nicht bei Wikipedia gucken"
Es stimmt leider, es gibt kritische Themen bei denen Wikipedia nur eine Ansicht zulässt und andere Theorien und Meinung einfach löscht.

Google kann man aber immer befragen.

Als letztes möchte ich noch sagen das ich niemand bin der alles irgendwie glaubt.
Ich sehe mir die versch. Meinungen an, informiere mich darüber und bilde mir meine eigene logische Meinung daraus.

Mfg


----------



## Shaila (4. März 2011)

Kealthes schrieb:


> Da ich mich schon eine Weile mit einigen dieser Themen beschäftige, möchte ich hier auch mal ein paar Sachen dazu posten.
> 
> Hier sind einige Beispiele:
> Hier ein Interview mit Professor Vladimir Kutcherov
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bildest dir deine Meinung aufbauend auf Seiten, die BILD - Niveau haben. Gerade bei Infokrieg handelt es sich um eine Seite, welche generell alles abstreitet, was irgendwie "Mainstream" ist. Und damit meine ich alles. Das sind keine "ungefilterten Informationen", dass sind Hetzseiten. man sollte sie verbieten. Gibt genug Leute, die alles auf diesen Seiten dann für wahr nehmen.


----------



## Kealthes (4. März 2011)

Sehr gut 
Ich danke dir für diese Antwort.

Generell gibt es mindestens genauso viele Leute die alles glauben was in der Bild steht.

Lieber mal selber nachdenken als alles einfach hinnehmen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. März 2011)

Solange man ausschließlich die BILD oder einen Blog zur eigenen Meinungsbildung heranzieht, ist das Ergebnis immer gleich undifferenziert.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. März 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Solange man ausschließlich die BILD oder einen Blog zur eigenen Meinungsbildung heranzieht, ist das Ergebnis immer gleich undifferenziert.



Das Ergebnis bleibt undifferenziert, egal welche Quelle man heranzieht...besonders in einem solchen Forum.


----------



## Kealthes (4. März 2011)

So ist es allerdings ist hier ja nicht die Rede von "Ausschließlich"

es wurde hier nach Quellen verlangt und da gabs halt ma schnell eine,
Viele Websiten, Vorlesungen und Bücher sind Quelle für die Meinungsbildung.

Außerdem guck ich auch nur ab und zu mal im Inet rum bei einigen Seiten.
Ich meine ich glaube noch lange nichts alles was irgentwo steht nur weil es "überzeugend" erklärt ist.

Nun aber habe ich zb. vor einigen Jahren Sachen über die Finanzkrise gelesen wo damals auch viele gesagt hätten "Bullshit"

Und man staunt, ein Film der fast die identischen Infos benutzt hat einen Oscar gewonnen.


----------



## Healor (4. März 2011)

Vorhin kostete der Liter E10 1,55€. Ein Liter Super 1,65€

Voll hart...

Mal gucken was es in Österreich heute kostet  Sind ja auch schon sehr teuer geworden, aber trotzdem noch billiger als bei uns.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

also ich hab mir die abiotische theorie jetzt auch mal anhand der bereitgestellten quellen von kealthes angeguckt.
so sehr die seiten auchd afür partei ergreifen, so wird selbst im interview mit dem russichen wissenschaftler kalr gesagt das man noch keine beweise gefunden hat.
für eine theorie die es etwas um die 60 jahre gibt ist das aber sehr unbefriedigend.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. März 2011)

> Laut dir ist nur die abiotische Theorie richtig, aber was du darunter verstehst, kannst du nicht sagen. Google und Wikipedia irren sich ja. Also sag doch einfach mal, warum du die abiotische Theorie für die richtige hälst. Oder kannst du das nicht?




so langsam hab ich das Gefühl ihr beide macht das absichtlich. Ich hab nie geschrieben,dass ich diese Theorie für die richtige halte. 
Ich wollte nur klar machen,das man nicht alles hinnehmen soll was einem von irgendwelchen Quellen jahrelang eingeprägt wurde,sondern evtl. auch mal etws über den Tellerrand schauen und auch für andere Möglichkeiten offen sein. So kann man dann dann viele Dinge aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten und sich eine entsprechende Meinung zu gewissen Dingen bilden. 

Wenn das Öl langsam knapp wird,wieso gibt es so gut wie keine Bemühungen seitens der Mineralölkonzerne alternative Energiequellen zu erschliessen? 
Wenn das Öl in 50 Jahren weg ist,wollen die ja auch noch ihr Geld verdienen. Warum besteht allgemein kaum Interesse an alterativen Energiequellen? Solar und und Windkraftenergie kann man wohl kaum als Alternative Energiequelle ansehen. Warum gibt es so wenige Autos die Spritsparend fahren,warum wird da nichts entwickelt? Wann gabs den 3l Lupo,vor 10 Jahren oder so? Was ist seit dem großartig passiert? Technisch wäre da viel mehr drin, aber das wäre nicht im Interesse der Mineralölkonzerne, kommt ja nichts mehr bei rum wenn die Autos nur noch 1 Liter Sprit brauchen.



Wenn ihr weiter diskutieren wollt gerne, aber hört auf,auf dem Niveau von 6 Klässlern zu diskutieren. Irgendwas behaupten was andere so nie geschrieben haben...wie z.B. das mit google? Wie kommt ihr darauf das ich google nicht als seriöse Quelle ansehe oder Wikipedia? Was ich damit nur sagen wollte ist,dass man in einer Diskussion nach Möglichkeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Wikipediaquotes(nach dem Motto "Guck da stehts ich habe also recht") ankommen sollte oder den erstbesten Text wiedergeben sollte,den man per google gefunden hat und dann meint mitreden zu können.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

mal ganz im ernst Irn bru, liest du dir auch mal durch was du da schreibst? ich mein dein letzter Absatz.... lassen wir das, schließlich bin ich wie gesagt ein freundlicher mensch und halte anderen ihre nunja (...) nicht vor.
Wieso sollten Mineralölkonzerne denn etwas tun, was nicht auf ihrem eigentlichen Gebiet liegt? das was du meinst sollten viel eher die energieversorger machen und tun sie auch.
ich war für deine Idee offen, habe sie angeschaut , analysiert und letztendlich für nicht plausibel befunden. wenn dir das nicht schmeckt fein, aber suche dein heil dann nicht im denunziantentum.


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Wenn ihr weiter diskutieren wollt gerne, aber hört auf,auf dem Niveau von 6 Klässlern zu diskutieren. Irgendwas behaupten was andere so nie geschrieben haben...wie z.B. das mit google? Wie kommt ihr darauf das ich google nicht als seriöse Quelle ansehe oder Wikipedia? Was ich damit nur sagen wollte ist,dass man in einer Diskussion nach Möglichkeit nicht mit irgendwelchen Wikipediaquotes(nach dem Motto "Guck da stehts ich habe also recht") ankommen sollte oder den erstbesten Text wiedergeben sollte,den man per google gefunden hat und dann meint mitreden zu können.


Dann gib doch sofort deine Quellen an. Dann hättest dir das doch sparen können... Allgemein ist es hilfreich, wenn man die Theorie einfach mal selbst erläutert und dann Quellen angibt (,aber bitte nicht nur pseudowissenschaftlichen Kram).

Übrigens in deinem letzten Post sind extrem viele "Thesen/Behauptungen", die in keinster Weise ansatzweise belegt werden. Sowas lernt man doch auch noch ganz früh in der Schule, oder nicht? Welche Qualifaktionen besitzt du überhaupt, um andere als "dumm" bezeichnen zu können?


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. März 2011)

> ich war für deine Idee offen, habe sie angeschaut , analysiert und letztendlich für nicht plausibel befunden. wenn dir das nicht schmeckt fein, aber suche dein heil dann nicht im denunziantentum.



ok du machst es mit Absicht....du hast immer noch nicht begriffen dass es mir nicht um diese abiotische Theorie geht,das war nur ein Beispiel. Und von wegen denunzieren..ich hab damit nicht angefangen....



> Wieso sollten Mineralölkonzerne denn etwas tun, was nicht auf ihrem eigentlichen Gebiet liegt?



das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Womit verdienen denn die Mineralölkonzerne ihr Geld wenn doch in 50 Jahren das Öl ausgeht?





> Übrigens in deinem letzten Post sind extrem viele "Thesen/Behauptungen", die in keinster Weise ansatzweise belegt werden. Sowas lernt man doch auch noch ganz früh in der Schule, oder nicht? Welche Qualifaktionen besitzt du überhaupt, um andere als "dumm" bezeichnen zu können?



auch du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht....6 setzen(um mal mit deinem Schulvergleich zu sagen). Wiederlege doch meine Behauptungen ich bin gespannt...

Und wen habe ich als dumm bezeichnet? wer sich den Schuh anziehen möchte bittesehr...



Mal wieder zeigt sich dass man im buffedforum keine vernünftigen Diskussionen führen kann.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. März 2011)

> Mal wieder zeigt sich dass man im buffedforum keine vernünftigen Diskussionen führen kann.



Zumindest nicht mir dir. Offenbar vergisst du ziemlich schnell, was du schreibst - oder editierst es hinterher wieder weg.


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> auch du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht....6 setzen(um mal mit deinem Schulvergleich zu sagen [den hattest du angeführt]). Wiederlege doch meine Behauptungen ich bin gespannt...
> 
> Und wen habe ich als dumm bezeichnet? wer sich den Schuh anziehen möchte bittesehr...
> Mal wieder zeigt sich dass man im buffedforum keine vernünftigen Diskussionen führen kann.


Wenn du eine Theorie anführst und sie anderen nahe bringen willst, sollte man doch versuchen sie zu erläutern, also Argumente, Belege oder Ahnliches anführen, ansonsten ist diese Aussage *wertlos*.
paar Beispiele:
Deutschlang liegt in Amerika. 
Ich hab gehört, dass CD-Spieler Salamischeiben wiedergeben können.
Es regnet manchmal Diamanten.
Oder ein bisschen kombiniert: Wenn Deutschlang in Amerika liegt, dann regnet es manchmal Diamanten. (
Alles Aussagen, deren Eigenschaften nicht genauer bekannt oder belegt werden und damit wertlos sind.

"auch du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht":
Bist du dir da sicher? Verstehst du überhaupt, worauf ich mich beziehe? 
"Wiederlege doch meine Behauptungen ich bin gespannt..."
Zugegebenermaßen ich kann deine Aussagen nicht widerlegen, versuche es auch gar nicht erst (übrigens schlechtes Totschlagargument von dir), bin auch gerade eben viel zu faul mir entsprechendes Wissen anzueignen, aber das ist zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht mein Ziel. Erstmal geht es zu verstehen, was der andere mitteilen will... Darüber hinaus habe ich nicht behauptet, ob richtig oder falsch, was dann widerlegen?

"dumm":


Irn-Bru schrieb:


> wenn du an einer ernsthaften diskussion interessiert bist komm wieder...oder stellst du dich absichtlich dumm?




Wenn du an einer vernünftigen Diskussion (schlag mal Vernunft nach) interessiert wärest, dann hättest du dich anders präsentieren sollen. Jetzt gibt es immernoch die (vielleicht zu persönliche) Frage, inwiefern du qualifiziert bist, über solche Sachen zu urteilen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. März 2011)

> Offenbar vergisst du ziemlich schnell, was du schreibst - oder editierst es hinterher wieder weg.



ok eigentlich wollte ich mir heute echt noch die Mühe machen und alles deteilierter ausführen, auf Arbeit ist da immer ur kurz für Zeit.

Aber ich brauche mir von niemanden vorwerfen lassen, der einfach Stumpf irgendwelche gegoogelten Texte als sein eigenen Überlegungen ausgibt, dass ich meine Beiträge editieren würde. Das ist lächerlich.


Und Olaf...mach dich nicht lächerlich, deine Vergleiche sind absurd.



> Wenn das Öl langsam knapp wird,wieso gibt es so gut wie keine Bemühungen seitens der Mineralölkonzerne alternative Energiequellen zu erschliessen?
> Wenn das Öl in 50 Jahren weg ist,wollen die ja auch noch ihr Geld verdienen. Warum besteht allgemein kaum Interesse an alterativen Energiequellen? Solar und und Windkraftenergie kann man wohl kaum als Alternative Energiequelle ansehen. Warum gibt es so wenige Autos die Spritsparend fahren,warum wird da nichts entwickelt? Wann gabs den 3l Lupo,vor 10 Jahren oder so? Was ist seit dem großartig passiert? Technisch wäre da viel mehr drin, aber das wäre nicht im Interesse der Mineralölkonzerne, kommt ja nichts mehr bei rum wenn die Autos nur noch 1 Liter Sprit brauchen.




lies es dir nochmal durch und überlege selbst, ob deine Salamivergleiche angebracht sind. Zumal ich da nix behaupte sondern Fragen in den Raum werfe.


Das wars hier für mich go ahead make my day


----------



## Sam_Fischer (4. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gerade bei Infokrieg handelt es sich um eine Seite, welche generell alles abstreitet, was irgendwie "Mainstream" ist. Und damit meine ich alles. Das sind keine "ungefilterten Informationen", dass sind Hetzseiten. man sollte sie verbieten. Gibt genug Leute, die alles auf diesen Seiten dann für wahr nehmen.


Was sind dann Mainstream Medien? 

Klar InfoWar, ist nicht gerade am Seriöseste Quelle. MainStream Medien Betreiben aber auch Panikmache, ala Schweingrippe Klimaerwärmung und Co.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. März 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> bei uns kostet 1 Liter Super 1,599 Euro, 1 Liter Super E10 1,549 Euro.
> 
> ...


Bei uns ist Benzin so bei 1,519 
Ist mir echt zu teuer... aber muss ja leider sein -.-
(also das tanken nich der Preis!)


----------



## Jack666 (4. März 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> bei uns kostet 1 Liter Super 1,599 Euro, 1 Liter Super E10 1,549 Euro.
> 
> ...



Weil es genug Leute gibt die bereit sind so viel zu zahlen


----------



## Ol@f (4. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Viele glauben sogar noch den Quatsch,dass in 20,30,40,50 Jahren die Erdölreserven aufgebraucht sind.
> 
> Wer wirklich glaubt dass er durch tanken von E10 was für die Umwelt tut, sollte sich mal etwas genauer über die Herstellung von Bioethanol informieren.
> 
> ...



So ein paar Behauptungen  mal zitiert. Ob diese jetzt stimmen oder nicht, ist wieder nicht Sinn des Posts (,bevor ich hier wieder alles widerlegen soll....)

Edit.


Irn-Bru schrieb:


> lies es dir nochmal durch und überlege selbst, ob deine Salamivergleiche angebracht sind.


Ach hey, das waren mindestens genauso tiefgründige Aussagen wie bei dir.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder? Womit verdienen denn die Mineralölkonzerne ihr Geld wenn doch in 50 Jahren das Öl ausgeht?



immernoch mit öl, aber nicht um daraus benzin zu machen, naja zummindest nicht für otto normal 
außerdem werden sie forschen um besser synthetisch öl herzustellen damit es rentabel wird. hat deutschland übrigens im zweiten weltkrieg schon gemacht
und die sache mit dem denunzieren....lies deinen ersten post hier nochmal, kann ja schließlich sein das dein kurzzeitgedächtnis dank äußerer umstände (von der Wickelkommode gefallen?) nicht ganz reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Xondor (4. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bildest dir deine Meinung aufbauend auf Seiten, die BILD - Niveau haben. Gerade bei Infokrieg handelt es sich um eine Seite, welche generell alles abstreitet, was irgendwie "Mainstream" ist. Und damit meine ich alles. Das sind keine "ungefilterten Informationen", dass sind Hetzseiten. man sollte sie verbieten. Gibt genug Leute, die alles auf diesen Seiten dann für wahr nehmen.



Richtig, aber das ist unter BILD - Niveau. Hier geht es nur ums Hetzen, in der Bild steht ab und an die Wahrheit drinn, wenn es sich zufällig mit den persönlichen Wünschen der "Zeitung" deckt.

Also ganz im ernst, ich mache mir Sorgen um jeden der auf diese Seite geht um sich zu informieren. Ich bekomme richtig Angst, dass sich das verbreitet...


----------



## Xondor (4. März 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was sind dann Mainstream Medien?
> 
> Klar InfoWar, ist nicht gerade am Seriöseste Quelle. MainStream Medien Betreiben aber auch Panikmache, ala Schweingrippe Klimaerwärmung und Co.



Ich kenn keine gute Zeitung die Panikmache bzgl. Schweinegrippe betrieben hat. Die einzige Panik war bei den Schafen, die von "Panikmache" geweint haben, bzw. Angst vor den ach so giftigen Impfungen bekommen haben.
Als Folge reden die Leute von Panikmache, weil das Thema die Medien beherrscht. Die Schuldigen sind dann alle, und plötzlich glaubt man den Pro7 Nachrichten und nicht den Medizinern.
Ehrlich gesagt ein interessantes Phänomen, wenn ich Psychologie studieren würde (Gott bewahre!), würde ich darüber vielleicht meine Diplomarbeit schreiben.

In allen seriösen Medien war aber nur eins zu lesen: Die Schweinegrippe ist eine (neue) Form der "normalen" Grippe. An der normalen Grippe sterben jährlich tausende Menschen. An der Schweinegrippe sterben Menschen. 
Wenn du jetzt Panik bekommst, dann bitte gerne. Ich bekomme eher "Panik" weil die Leute wegen jedem Mist das "harmlose" Aspirin schlucken und Actimel saufen, aber die Impfungen ja nur eine erfindung von dunklen Pharmakonzernen sind, die zusammen mit der Regierung die Bevölkerung dezimieren wollen. Aspirin wird übrigens von kleinen süßen Katzen entwickelt, vertrieben und beworben!

Ich persönlich habe auch keine Angst um mein Leben wegen des Klimawandels. Angst habe ich vor den vielen Toten/Flüchtlingen und noch mehr Armut die auf uns zu kommen. Aber die meisten interessiert das wohl nicht. Wenn es bei uns im Winter schneit wie immer ist die Welt doch in Ordnung oder? Weniger Regen in anderen Ländern sind doch egal, und ein paar Orkane mehr hier und da sind doch nur lästige Zeitungsmeldungen mit ein paar Toten Menschen.

Ach wäre es schön blind alles zu glauben, so gut fürs Gewissen. Intelligenz ist eine Plage!


----------

